# A New Outbacker



## Terri (Mar 3, 2013)

My husband and I just purchased a 2013 Outback 298RE! We will be putting it on a seasonal site full time this year. This will be our 1st year as a seasonal camper. We are excited as it is a smaller campground and we have 3 of our friends all around us! 
Looking for tips and ideas for those of you who own Outbacks or are Seasonal campers. 
Glad I found this site!


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Terri said:


> My husband and I just purchased a 2013 Outback 298RE! We will be putting it on a seasonal site full time this year. This will be our 1st year as a seasonal camper. We are excited as it is a smaller campground and we have 3 of our friends all around us!
> Looking for tips and ideas for those of you who own Outbacks or are Seasonal campers.
> Glad I found this site!


Congrats on the new Outback. Welcome to the site!
crunchman


----------



## Terri (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you i appreciate it....now spring cannot get here fast enough!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!!

Glad you found us.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome to Outbackers!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers from Georgia!


----------

